# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Spaanse kraag/Paraphimosis en Phimosis - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Spaanse kraag*




> ·Spaanse kraag (parafimosis) kan ontstaan als de voorhuid over de eikel schiet en vervolgens niet meer terug wil omdat zij te nauw is. 
> 
> De bloedcirculatie in de voorhuid raakt dan verstoord, waardoor zij opzwelt. Dit is ontzettend pijnlijk.
> 
> ·Men noemt dit Spaanse kraag omdat het lijkt op de brede, gesteven kragen van Spaanse hoogwaardigheidsbekleders in de 16e en 17e eeuw.
> 
> ·Risico lopen jongens bij wie de voorhuid (voorhuidring) te nauw is.


(bron; sexwoordenboek.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*Paraphimosis (Spaanse kraag)*




> Als de voorhuid teruggetrokken is, opgewollen is geraakt en niet meer teruggeschoven kan worden over de eikel, dan is er sprake van paraphimosis.
> 
> Paraphimosis ontstaat door onstekingen en vernauwing van de voorhuid. Ook directe beschadiging van de voorhuid kan dit probleem veroorzaken. 
> 
> Door de zwelling kan de bloedtoevoer naar de eikel worden afgekneld. Hierdoor kan gangreen ontstaan, of kunnen er andere, blijvende beschadigingen van de penis optreden. 
> 
> Daarom is onmiddellijke medische hulp geboden. Een arts krijgt de voorhuid vaak wel weer terug over de eikel geschoven.


 
Voor meer informatie: http://www.huidziekten.nl/zakboek/de...raphimosis.htm

----------


## Agnes574

*Spaanse kraag (paraphimosis)*


*Beschrijving en ontstaan*

Een Spaanse kraag ontstaat als de voorhuid van de penis wel kan worden teruggetrokken, maar niet meer in z'n geheel over de eikel kan worden teruggeschoven. 
De medische benaming van deze toestand is paraphimosis.


*Diagnose*

Een Spaanse kraag ziet er zo typisch uit, dat de arts de diagnose meteen kan stellen.


*Klachten en verschijnselen*

Bij een Spaanse kraag is de voorhuid wat teruggetrokken en kan bovendien niet over de eikel worden teruggeschoven. 
De eikel wordt hierdoor afgekneld, waardoor de bloedvoorziening in het gedrang kan komen. 
Dit geeft een pijnlijke zwelling van de eikel.


*Ernst en beloop*

Als een Spaanse kraag lang blijft bestaan, kan er in geval van een afknelling onherstelbare schade aan de penis optreden. 
De patiënt moet dan ook niet te lang wachten voor hij medische hulp inroept.


*Behandeling*

De arts zal de voorhuid in z'n geheel of gedeeltelijk weghalen. 
Spaanse kraag is dan ook een van de medische indicaties tot besnijdenis.

----------

